# My boyfriend's Charcoal Art



## Miss Pumpkin (Jun 1, 2008)

Here's one of my boy's drawings! Let's see what you think


----------



## purrtykitty (Jun 1, 2008)

That's beautiful!  He's very talented!


----------



## aziajs (Jun 1, 2008)

Amazing!


----------



## k.a.t (Jun 1, 2008)

I'm jealous 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




He's really good!


----------



## gigglegirl (Jun 1, 2008)

Love it! Great shading IMO!


----------



## MACATTAK (Jun 1, 2008)

That is amazing.  I love it!


----------



## nikki (Jun 1, 2008)

That's gorgeous!!!  He's a very talented guy!!!


----------



## nunu (Jun 1, 2008)

beautiful!!


----------



## bebs (Jun 1, 2008)

I like it alot, the outline is blended very well so it doesnt scream outline. I also like the pops of color and shading


----------



## runninggirl05 (Jun 1, 2008)

That is amazing!! does he have a website of his work. and do u think he would do it as a living becuase.. i would def love some of his art in my apt!.. lol seriously!


----------



## HoneyLicious (Jun 2, 2008)

i love it, i always love simple flower arts.. i love the color combination too..


----------



## Miss Pumpkin (Jun 2, 2008)

Here's another he did for a friend not long ago. It's a shame we didn't get to take another picture before he took it because the colours didn't come up to well.


----------



## Jot (Jun 2, 2008)

so amazing x


----------



## LMD84 (Jun 2, 2008)

wow these are so good! very talented! these are the kinda things i like in frames at home.  Well done to him!


----------



## CaseyKezerian (Jun 3, 2008)

Wow! I love it, he's very talented.


----------



## candlesxvi (Jun 3, 2008)

wonderful! does he use pastel?


----------



## Sugarae2000 (Jun 4, 2008)

I love them...thanks for sharing.


----------



## Patricia (Jun 5, 2008)

love them!


----------



## prettybaby (Jun 5, 2008)

I really like them as well, and if he decides to sell some, Im sure there are plenty of girls here who would be interested!


----------



## frocher (Jun 6, 2008)

Well done!  I love the second one.


----------



## iluffyew769769 (Jun 8, 2008)

He is very talented


----------



## Miss Pumpkin (Jun 8, 2008)

Here's one that he did for me last night 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 He uses charcoal and light colour pastels


----------



## Patricia (Jun 9, 2008)

coooooooooool!!!


----------



## msmack (Jun 11, 2008)

beautiful!


----------



## KittieSparkles (Jun 11, 2008)

They are beautiful!


----------



## woodbean81 (Jun 18, 2008)

Very Nice!


----------



## RaynelleM (Jun 18, 2008)

Wow he’s an amazing artist!! I’ve got a brand new charcoal set just waiting for some inspiration … thank you!!


----------



## ColdNovember (Jun 24, 2008)

Those are all amazing! He should sell his work!!!!


----------



## No0ra (Jul 4, 2008)

woow amazing


----------



## x-ivy (Jul 10, 2008)

Oh My God!
Those are totally amazing! If I could on'y get out of my pencil drawing rut


----------

